# Bonaventure Cornelius Bertram



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2006)

Bonaventure Cornelius Betram lived from 1531 to 1594. He was a French Huguenot divine and Hebraist who fled to Geneva to escape persecution. His revision of the French Bible (1588) is still used by some French Calvinists to the present day.


----------

